# new products to get in 2010..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just wondered what everyone is planing to get next year? any particular products you have your eye on?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

CP Rotary for me i think!

Maybe #105 & #205 too but other then that, it think that's about it!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

More shampoo


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> More shampoo


how did i guess that? :lol:


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

A new PW for me, just need to find a good one with a very long hose, my hose is crap and i have to keep moving the washer...oh and shampoo


----------



## -Stu- (Mar 1, 2009)

Kestrel DA kit, PB blackhole, detailing case and 458 italia! haha


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Mullins said:


> A new PW for me, just need to find a good one with a very long hose, my hose is crap and i have to keep moving the washer...oh and shampoo


c120 has a 6m hose iirc - i only need to move the PW once to do a whole car


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> how did i guess that? :lol:


No Idea:lol:I am not really planing on getting anything next year just really what comes around.TBH I would need to have a clearout:lol:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I think it'll be time to get a DA next year, no doubt needing a load more products to go with it


----------



## mad_man_georgie (Mar 3, 2008)

Mullins said:


> A new PW for me, just need to find a good one with a very long hose, my hose is crap and i have to keep moving the washer...oh and shampoo


Get a Karcher and then buy an extension hose.
I got one the other month...18 meters of hose! The pw dusnt even move!


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

for me its a good rotary maybe shinex depends how the cash goes and some cg ezyme other than that just what evers new out


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Kranzle K1150T
Dodo Supernatural Wax
Dodo Supernatural Shampoo
Dodo Supernatural Metal Polish
Dodo Supernatural Trim Polish thingy. 
Dodo LimePrime Lite
Dodo Wookies fist. 
Dodo twins (clear buckets) 
Meguiars #80,#83,#205
Menzerna 203s
Lots more Rotary and DA pads. 
Maybe some Zymol/Swissvax? 

Also want to install 3 large barrels in the garden to trap rain water, being filtered by gravity, and then finally through an in line water filter in the garage.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

better say what im going to get as i started the thread 

espuma activo gallon (love this)
espuma revolution wheel cleaner (if its as good as activo, it'll be superb)
different pads / polishes for my DA - _might_ be using it on a car soon too


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

edthedrummer said:


> Kranzle K1150T
> Dodo Supernatural Wax
> Dodo Supernatural Shampoo
> Dodo Supernatural Metal Polish
> ...


So what you gonna buy after January :lol:

Thats a list and a half mate :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> So what you gonna buy after January :lol:
> 
> Thats a list and a half mate :thumb:


:lol: new years resolution - buy more detailing stuff


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Everybody should try Optimum ONR and Opti seal:thumb:


----------



## -Stu- (Mar 1, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Everybody should try Optimum ONR and Opti seal:thumb:


Is the opti seal that good? Just had a wee look and it looks great. Wipe on, walk away. What is the durability compared to werkstat acrylic?


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

mad_man_georgie said:


> Get a Karcher and then buy an extension hose.
> I got one the other month...18 meters of hose! The pw dusnt even move!


Now that sounds perfect  What one did you get?


----------



## Benniboy (May 14, 2009)

Think I'll buy myself a DA kit next year. Will probs get a PTG off ebay to go with it too.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

More Nanolex looking forward to the spray they are developing.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> So what you gonna buy after January :lol:
> 
> Thats a list and a half mate :thumb:


Haha cheers buddy, i've got a long list on a notepad of everything i want to get, but everytime i place an order, i buy something else instead, so those are things i want to get for sure.

February? Looks like it might be a PTG


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Seems a bit early to be discussing next year :?

Still loads of time left this year to buy stuff


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

edthedrummer said:


> Looks like it might be a PTG


Reading that just made me remember that I want a PTG before I start using the a DA when I buy one


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

edthedrummer said:


> Kranzle K1150T


This was on my list too, but it seems Kranzle have released the 1151T, which has start-stop functionality!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm not sure really, maybe some Chemical Guys Ezyme wax, which I have used and really liked.

I'll probably try more sealants like Nanolex too. Otherwise, I think I've tried everything!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

AG HD pre wax cleaner, R222 pre wax cleaner, BH and WD,RG pre wax cleaner & Lime Prime Lite :thumb:


----------



## barongreenback (Sep 13, 2009)

Might invest in some Dodo PH pro but other than that in 2010 I shall get a proper polish and detail on my car from a DW pro (might be sooner, funds permitting).


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

stu evo VI said:


> Is the opti seal that good? Just had a wee look and it looks great. Wipe on, walk away. What is the durability compared to werkstat acrylic?


The Opti seal is fantastic.2 coats 24 hours apart will last 3 months and its so easy and fast to use:thumb:And works really well on alloys.


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Things I want to try next year (and will be on my christmas list) 

ONR
DoDo Lime Prime
FK1000


----------



## -Stu- (Mar 1, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> The Opti seal is fantastic.2 coats 24 hours apart will last 3 months and its so easy and fast to use:thumb:And works really well on alloys.


Sweet. Might just ad it to the list. Thanks for the reply:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

stu evo VI said:


> Sweet. Might just ad it to the list. Thanks for the reply:thumb:


No bother:thumb:The sheeting and beading is amazing I have never seen anything sheet water like OS


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

mattsbmw said:


> Seems a bit early to be discussing next year :?
> 
> Still loads of time left this year to buy stuff


exactly my thoughts an the way ive spent this year it will either be bankruptcy next year or some royale an vintage :lol:


----------



## -Stu- (Mar 1, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> No bother:thumb:The sheeting and beading is amazing I have never seen anything sheet water like OS


I'm using Jeffs just now and the beading is tight!! I love buying things though, so will defo give it a whirl. Thanks again:thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Lime prime and purple haze pro for me I think... Might have more of a ponder at the time though


----------



## -Stu- (Mar 1, 2009)

The funny thing is, when I got rid of my old motor I thought I was going to save money! BUT NOW! I'm not so sure.

DW is the MERDE!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I'll only be after one thing, Actimousse.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

CG Ezyme wax, want something a bit 'poosh' but with a reasonable-ish price tag :lol:

Some Swissvax goodies, Entire Britemax range and... um... maybe a new rotary?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Back to basics for me... streamlining down to my choices of the best products (in my opinion) which will mean a lot will be getting taken out of my collection rather than added, which will leave room for some more testing but only products that really going to bring me something extra will be considered by me for purchase now. 

Its nice having a wide range of products but its easy to see, especially with some genres such as LSPs, that there's nothing beyond the marketing with a lot of them, and that far more can be achieved with well chosen products and really learning their ins and outs. 

I see a lot of "flavour of the month" going on right now, 2010 is going to be the year that I go back to some of the old school products that have stood the test of time rather than ones that are launched in a blaze if glory only to be forgotten weeks later


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> (snip)
> 
> Its nice having a wide range of products but its easy to see, especially with some genres such as LSPs, that there's nothing beyond the marketing with a lot of them, and that far more can be achieved with well chosen products and really learning their ins and outs.
> 
> I see a lot of "flavour of the month" going on right now, 2010 is going to be the year that I go back to some of the old school products that have stood the test of time rather than ones that are launched in a blaze if glory only to be forgotten weeks later


Glad you said that 1st Dave, anybody else had said that 1st and they would have gotten in 'trouble' but a few have noticed the 'trend' .


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

Im thinking i have no patience, just ordered my buy for 2010.

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Productcustom.asp?ID=4512


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Back to basics for me... streamlining down to my choices of the best products (in my opinion) which will mean a lot will be getting taken out of my collection rather than added, which will leave room for some more testing but only products that really going to bring me something extra will be considered by me for purchase now.
> 
> Its nice having a wide range of products but its easy to see, especially with some genres such as LSPs, that there's nothing beyond the marketing with a lot of them, and that far more can be achieved with well chosen products and really learning their ins and outs.
> 
> I see a lot of "flavour of the month" going on right now, 2010 is going to be the year that I go back to some of the old school products that have stood the test of time rather than ones that are launched in a blaze if glory only to be forgotten weeks later


Again i too have grown wise to this! I too have streamlined down.

Nicely put Dave :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Glad you said that 1st Dave, anybody else had said that 1st and they would have gotten in 'trouble' but a few have noticed the 'trend' .


Yeah, its been something I've been mulling over for a little while... new products, new trends, they are all well and good - its what moves things forward so long as progress is actually made. But there comes a time when you are happy with the products you have, and when you realise that the truly good products are not the ones that are brand new and flattered by marketing but rather the ones that have stood the test of time and continue to be used by detailers after many years


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I got a 50m hose from Wilkos. Jeez i've never seen a longer hose.

Definetly a machine of some sort.


----------



## jus (Aug 8, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> Yeah, its been something I've been mulling over for a little while... new products, new trends, they are all well and good - its what moves things forward so long as progress is actually made. But there comes a time when you are happy with the products you have, and when you realise that the truly good products are not the ones that are brand new and flattered by marketing but rather the ones that have stood the test of time and continue to be used by detailers after many years


Hi Dave, would be very keen to know what you intend on keeping over what you'll be ditching..... and why so?

jus


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

jus said:


> Hi Dave, would be very keen to know what you intend on keeping over what you'll be ditching..... and why so?
> 
> jus


Obviously I'm not Dave, a quick read of some of the threads and you soon start to realise you need a product to do a task but you more so need technique to apply a product to get the best from it. Just because a new product arrives does not make the predecessors obsolete and rubbish. Examples which look good are those that the user has applied sensible technique not just slapped on loads of product that is supposed to last ages and magically comes off by the 2nd wash :wall:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Must admit my purchases will only be top ups to be honest and have been for awhile now. pennies are tight so its case of sticking with what i know works and ho to use


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

My wallet has taken a big hit this year, but I may be plunging for some new stuff in 2010..

KIT: I may look into buying a decent pressure washer this year, as I currently have the cheapest Karcher and to be honest the hosepipe is just as effective..! No idea what to buy as yet, detailing coffers need to be replenished after buying a Chicago 

LSP: I went through a faze of buying loads of 2nd hand LSP's over the 2009, but this was pure folly as in the end I just sold them all and came full circle back to Zaino as it did everything I needed. So I'll be sticking with this next year, well, I will be if the supply issues to the poor traders are resolved :wall: I have enough Zanio to last a while though :thumb: That said, I am tempted by the Gloss-It range of sealants (esp after trying Concorso), especially if Zaino supplies are compromised again.

POLISH: Concentrating on polish as I'm running low on Menzerna and my Megs #205 sample is about half gone too. A handful of new pads (Chemical Guys Hexi-Logic) and overall, just trying to get the best out of the rotary with as much practice as possible.

SHAMPOO: Just two really, Duragloss 901/902 and Dodo Supernatural. I may also buy a decent noodle wash mitt as well.

POLISHING CAR: Now this idea has been rumbling around even before I bought the rotary. Nothing expensive, just a (very) cheap decent runner with full MOT to use as a 'rotary test vehicle' to experiment on and then perhaps sell on once the paint has been brought up to a decent standard? We'll see.

That's all I can think of off the top my head :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

erm mine is hopefully going to be a new car (volvo C30 facelift (yes some might not like it but i do) in white  )... leaves little room for products lol apart from some poorboys white diamond...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

C30 nice:thumb:I think the look great.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

yep, the R Design ofc lol...but only the 1.6...(ofc going to be the facelifted one) it will still be a massive change for me though  i personally cannot wait i just have to carry on saving the wonga...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Get a T5


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

stu-vi said:


> Is the opti seal that good? Just had a wee look and it looks great. Wipe on, walk away. What is the durability compared to werkstat acrylic?


It's fantastic!

I swear by it on wheels, the combo of ONR and OS is amazing!


----------



## 1999grad (Oct 10, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Its nice having a wide range of products but its easy to see, especially with some genres such as LSPs, that there's nothing beyond the marketing with a lot of them, and that far more can be achieved with well chosen products and really learning their ins and outs.


Dave, which waxes and sealants are the ones that will stay in your collection? I guess Meguiar's M16 is gonna be one of them, right?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Get a T5


erm i would if some one was picking up the tab for its bills..:lol:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

I have been streamlining my products over the past 12 months or so to just the ones I like & work well for me, honestly cant see me splashing out on anything new in the new year although I have just forced myself not to by the new 3M carrier cart thiny 

Baz


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

I will be looking to buy bilt hamber snow foam, and a good foam lance. 
Meguiars APC with Meguiars APC spray bottle. and a aggressive clay bar, (not decided what one yet) Once I have these items I have promissed the misses I wont buy any other car cleaning products!! :lol:

Still debating weather to buy myself a DA, or just pay a mate who owns a bodyshop £80 to correct my paintwork.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

barongreenback said:


> I'm a newbie and I have no wish to challenge the established order but...
> 
> that's a little unfair? Lots of his posts are stickied here and as a noob myself, I've relied on him for loads of advice. Why not ask his opinion? It's a good starting point when you're just starting out.


Challenge all you wish there is NO established order.
It 's all about sharing ideas, knowledge and techniques.


----------



## barongreenback (Sep 13, 2009)

Excellent, I shall take Dave KG's word as gospel and ignore all others :lol:


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm start thinking like Dave KG... Rethinking my detailing kit, some products are just a hype.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I've not heard of any new stuff coming on 2010, so there wont be anything coming for me that I'm aware of. I sold loads of stuff this year and really slimmed down, and 1 of my cars has a long term coating on it, so I only have 2 possible cars of my own to try stuff on anyway.

I have some superb polishes, great decon products and plenty of good paint cleaners and LSP's. Maybe the AG paint cleaner might make an appearance if the reviews look good


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

mad_man_georgie said:


> Get a Karcher and then buy an extension hose.
> I got one the other month...18 meters of hose! The pw dusnt even move!


Where did u buy ur hose from??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I've not heard of any new stuff coming on 2010, so there wont be anything coming for me that I'm aware of. I sold loads of stuff this year and really slimmed down, and 1 of my cars has a long term coating on it, so I only have 2 possible cars of my own to try stuff on anyway.
> 
> I have some superb polishes, great decon products and plenty of good paint cleaners and LSP's. Maybe the AG paint cleaner might make an appearance if the reviews look good


Damon, are you still using the Optimum Compounds/Polishes? Is it true that they don't dust at all? Which pads do you favour at the moment?

Cheers 

Russ.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

Whilst not slimming down my products, no doubt I shall buy something new (we all will), but 2010 is all about getting the best of the products I have at the moment.

I dont think I have any "bad" or "poor" products, I am probably just not using them to their full capabilties.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Damon, are you still using the Optimum Compounds/Polishes? Is it true that they don't dust at all? Which pads do you favour at the moment?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Russ.


yep - still using them and they are certainly very low dust. Not sure I'd say ZERO but certainly not an issue with them. I like them, but am probably using 203 and 205 slightly more often TBH.

I have loads of pads but still really like the LC 5" pads as they work well and have such a good range of cuts. Of course each car needs it own combo, but between Jon and I we have just about every polish & pad combo available so have most stuff covered now.

Have you found any good new stuff recently? Seems ages since I got anything new


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Festool... have you tried any of the pads out yet? Matt sent me a couple (Orange polishing and Black finishing) and they really are superb. The backing plates look interesting too, so I may replace my Gloss It ones with them.

Loving 203S and #205 more now too, but again looking forward to trying the Festool, but I may also look at the Schol stuff which [email protected] uses - not cheap but is great stuff apparently - do you or Jon have any?

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh and I'm just about to order my first tube of 845!! Should do me proud for winter - never got on with 476S.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

845 is a real winer :thumb:

I didnt use the Festool stuff, but know a man that did, and his feedback was enough for me. I'm pretty sure they wont add anything over what we have so far TBH. The pads do look worth a try though.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

1999grad said:


> Dave, which waxes and sealants are the ones that will stay in your collection? I guess Meguiar's M16 is gonna be one of them, right?


M16 will certainly be one of them, as will Collinite 476S and for a more boutique wax you'll see Victoria Concours staying for that "special feel", and Rubbish Boys Original will be staying also for my own car as I enjoy spending a couple of hours wokring with it on my car 

Sealant wise, only Duragloss 111 and 105 will remain.



barongreenback said:


> I'm a newbie and I have no wish to challenge the established order but...
> 
> that's a little unfair? Lots of his posts are stickied here and as a noob myself, I've relied on him for loads of advice. Why not ask his opinion? It's a good starting point when you're just starting out.


With reference to newbiees asking questions, I think the attitude shown at one point in this thread with regard to this is simply apalling - folk should be allowed to ask anyone questions and advice without the need for rude posts - its a discussion forum after all and I wouldn't like to see folk being put off asking members questions for fear of being jumped on in such a manor.

As for "challenging", I dont see your posts as challenging, and as above this is a discussion forum - members are not here in rank order, one is not any better than the next and nobody should behave in such a way.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

barongreenback said:


> Excellent, I shall take Dave KG's word as gospel and ignore all others :lol:


Its certaintly worth ignoring some 

But not Mr KG!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

barongreenback said:


> Excellent, I shall take Dave KG's word as gospel and ignore all others :lol:


:lol: - my advice will always be offered, and it will always be free so you can listen to it or not... loads of other good advice on the forum too. Just dont be afraid of asking any questions... There are no stupid questions, only stupid answers


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> M16 will certainly be one of them, as will Collinite 476S and for a more boutique wax you'll see Victoria Concours staying for that "special feel", and Rubbish Boys Original will be staying also for my own car as I enjoy spending a couple of hours wokring with it on my car
> 
> Sealant wise, only Duragloss 111 and 105 will remain.
> 
> ...


Exactly Dave :thumb:, and whilst I'm not going to go into the specifics, I was in communication with a member on here only last week about how they had heard from some other forums that DW was somewhat less than friendly and even a little negative, and I was defending this place and challenging that view of us, but when we get posts like that earlier, I can see where it's coming from.

DW can be a little initimidating to new members, purely down to the level of information and expertise on here, and that alone can put off those new to the site from posting and asking questions, so I don't think we need people biting newbies' heads off to make that hesitation any worse.

Anyway, back on topic...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes we do not bite newbies so feel welcome to post:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> :lol: - my advice will always be offered, and it will always be free so you can listen to it or not... loads of other good advice on the forum too. Just dont be afraid of asking any questions... There are no stupid questions, only stupid answers


If people with the knowledge bother to answer the questions that is.

So many "pro's" on here and so few of them actually help by answering questions.

Shame really.

(sorry about taking it off topic)


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Think i might get another Zymol titanium but no plans for any other things yet. Will be buying a house soon , then i might have to resort to carplan lol


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Makita Rotary, PTG and a Xenon flashlight will be the big three for me...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

matt1263 said:


> If people with the knowledge bother to answer the questions that is.
> 
> So many "pro's" on here and so few of them actually help by answering questions.
> 
> ...


I can sort of see why some wouldn't bother answering, some are FAQ and some answers are sometimes not short of nonsense.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

True, but I cant think of a single post by a "pro" other than dave that actually answered/helped somebody.

Maybe I just dont read enough threads? :lol:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I know where you are coming from Matt however if I had to produce a car to the level that the pro's do on here then I would not have the time let alone the energy to be on here for 5 minutes a night

Some of them are very good at answering questions though - mentioning no names of course

Don't mean me BTW - I am not a pro!!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

matt1263 said:


> True, but I cant think of a single post by a "pro" other than dave that actually answered/helped somebody.
> 
> Maybe I just dont read enough threads? :lol:


Excuse me. 
I think you should read a tad more. Lost count answering question by PMs, postings and the like. Some are rather repetitive. But you still have to help out anyway you can. I even phoned a trader the other night for your question. 
Gordon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

But your not a "pro" unless you have given up your day job and taken up detailing/valeting full time?

And dosnt that prove my point? That the people who do answer more questions than anyone else are the "hobby" detailers/valeters rather than the "pros" who do it for a living?

As for products, yes you might have phoned him up, but surly he (like all companies on this site) should answer the question rather than ignore it?

(he answered the question below mine, so its not like he missed it)

Again, this is off topic to the question posted.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I have to defend Gordon here, as he does post up a lot of help and advice, as do some other pros, but there are a few who don't at all, and in all honesty, it does kind of go against being a 'DW _supporter_' to a certain extent imo.

I wouldn't expect them to be chipping in on every post, that's just unrealistic, but a bit of knowledge sharing from a few wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Viper said:


> *I have to defend Gordon *here, as he does post up a lot of help and advice, as do some other pros, but there are a few who don't at all, and in all honesty, it does kind of go against being a 'DW _supporter_' to a certain extent imo.
> 
> I wouldn't expect them to be chipping in on every post, that's just unrealistic, but a bit of knowledge sharing from a few wouldn't go amiss.


Same here Gordon has some really good advice and I really respect his views:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

This could make an interesting discussion. But might not be a good idea on this thread. As it is a bit OT.
But I dont mind chipping in and giving my views on this as I think it could possibly help out the forum in the long run.
Gordon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Not having a go at you (or dave) I just think its sad that only a few people offer help and advice rather than the "pros" and companies selling products.

Again its off-topic.

Back to 2010 lol


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Agreed that all that ^^ is a topic for another thread, so we'll leave it at that I think.

________________________________

Not strictly on the topic per se, but a little twist on it:- 

What products would you like to see being developed and brought to the market in 2010 that either don't currently exist or are poorly catered for at present?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice to see my post deleted! DW controlling as ever i thought it was a public forum?? or is it if the posts arent suitable by a select few they are removed???


----------



## JollyRoger (Dec 7, 2008)

For 2010 i will try to stop buying more waxes ...








and try some sealants ...


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

some autosmart durafoam
a da or rotary
thats it got everything else i need
and a trip up scotland to learn the ins and outs of the da or rotary


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

chrisc said:


> some *autosmart durafoam*
> a da or rotary
> thats it got everything else i need
> and a *trip up scotland to learn the ins and outs of the da or rotary*


Just watch the caustic cleaners of the foam and stay away from chrome trims.:thumb:

There could possibly be one very soon. If your up for it. Last one before next year.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Just watch the caustic cleaners of the foam and stay away from chrome trims.:thumb:
> 
> There could possibly be one very soon. If your up for it. Last one before next year.


yeah i know nasty stuff tfr if not diluted correct mainly for van during winter when it gets too mucky and its cheaper than keep buying dodo stuff.:thumb:

training will after be next year now broke wrist few weeks back so its catch up time with the cash but going to make a trip out of it.motorbike in back of van along with camping gear i bought and never used.some nice roads up scotland to tour.but i am definatly coming i think its time to take myelf to the next level:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Back OT:thumb:

A PTG for me


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> Back OT:thumb:
> 
> A PTG for me


might have to get one of those myself


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Viper said:


> Not strictly on the topic per se, but a little twist on it:-
> 
> What products would you like to see being developed and brought to the market in 2010 that either don't currently exist or are poorly catered for at present?


Anti-marketing bull**** products! Proper honest-to-god no frills, no funny stuff detailing products that offer quality and value .. To me, lots of damn good products are getting lost under a sea of marketing which overpromotes products which are "just as good", it would be nice in my opinion to see products where the focus is on the actual product and the talent behind using it 

I would like to see Meguiars develop a polish to go inbetween 105 and 205... I say this a little loosely, as with learning you can use 105 as a medium cutting abrasive and even finish down LSP ready with it, but on the face of it there is a big gap between these two products which could be filled with another more for ease of use without needing to learn the serious ins and outs - makes for more user friendly for those newer to machine polishing 

Though on that topic, 2010 will see a lot of work that Gordon, Davy and I have been working on with #105 and #205 being put together into information threads - there's a lot to these polishes, a lot more than meets the eye, and for me they are actually a genuine advance in technology certainly in terms of results achieved which a lot of other polishes on the market claim to be but are simply re-hashes of whats gone before in terms of results.

Products that push back boundaries are what I want to see, not more of the same - not more waxes for example, the market is already flooded with a whole heap of products that all do basically the same thing!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

which 'no-frills' LSP's do you think will be in your range next year Dave?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> which 'no-frills' LSP's do you think will be in your range next year Dave?


Thats an easy one...

Meguiars #16 Paste Wax: £12.50 for a massive tin, easy to use, durable and will look as good as any wax ten times (or more) its price, and last better than a lot of them too... Doesn't sing and dance about itself, and certainly doesn't have a strangely inflated price tag.

Duragloss 111: another great value for money product, this time a sealant. Easy to apply and remove, durable, good water beading properties for those that like that cosmetic aspect and again, seems to hide in the shadows compared to other far more hyped sealants on the market. Is it any worse than any of the other sealants - of course not, its better in terms of durability than a lot of them, and miles better value than nearly all of them!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Thats an easy one...
> 
> Meguiars #16 Paste Wax: £12.50 for a massive tin, easy to use, durable and will look as good as any wax ten times (or more) its price, and last better than a lot of them too... Doesn't sing and dance about itself, and certainly doesn't have a strangely inflated price tag.
> 
> Duragloss 111: another great value for money product, this time a sealant. Easy to apply and remove, durable, good water beading properties for those that like that cosmetic aspect and again, seems to hide in the shadows compared to other far more hyped sealants on the market. Is it any worse than any of the other sealants - of course not, its better in terms of durability than a lot of them, and miles better value than nearly all of them!


been thinking of the Duragloss 111 myself. got three coats of 105 on my car atm (topped up with 951 aquawax), is 111 any different looks / durability wise? ive seen about three months so far from 105..


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> which 'no-frills' LSP's do you think will be in your range next year Dave?


 The same as this year last year and also the following possibly.:thumb:
Nothing much happens that is not already on offer. But chosen to be over looked. Products that stand the set of time, will be the goal for next year.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> been thinking of the Duragloss 111 myself. got three coats of 105 on my car atm (topped up with 951 aquawax), is 111 any different looks / durability wise? ive seen about three months so far from 105..


In terms of looks - well, they are LSPs so dont expect differences 

111 has less cleaning ability than 105 which is also a combined cleaner... in terms of durability I see a little better results from 105, but not a whole lot in it, though the water beading properties always seemed better with 111 with me - tighter beading and faster sheeting. Both have very good durability, and would not disappoint, even when compared to the likes of Zaino Z2 which has a high reputation for its durability.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> In terms of looks - well, they are LSPs so dont expect differences
> 
> 111 has less cleaning ability than 105 which is also a combined cleaner... in terms of durability I see a little better results from 105, but not a whole lot in it, though the water beading properties always seemed better with 111 with me - tighter beading and faster sheeting. Both have very good durability, and would not disappoint, even when compared to the likes of Zaino Z2 which has a high reputation for its durability.


mmm, might have to give that a go me thinks


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> Nice to see my post deleted! DW controlling as ever i thought it was a public forum?? or is it if the posts arent suitable by a select few they are removed???


Perhaps when you start to make constructive posts...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> Nice to see my post deleted! DW controlling as ever i thought it was a public forum?? or is it if the posts arent suitable by a select few they are removed???


Please read here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=78737

The owners or the representatives of Detailing World may remove; edit, move, or close topics they feel do not follow the rules. This is our house, and the house rules are not open to discussion on the forum if you do not like the way our house is run then we would advise you not to come in. 
Personal attacks, rudeness, flaming, baiting, insults to others, or arguments will not be tolerated. Challenge others' points of view and opinions, but do so respectfully and thoughtfully. Please refrain from making excessive negative comments. As the saying goes "If you have nothing nice to say then don't say it".
Any post or thread may be removed at a moderator's discretion without informing the post / thread author of the reason. We simply do not have the time nor the inclination to pm every member whose post we choose to moderate - roll with it! (please do not question moderating decisions on the forum (if you have a query contact a moderator/ admin via pm

As Brazo's says if you dont have something constructive to say dont say it !


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> mmm, might have to give that a go me thinks


Have you not tried the Megs 16 I sent you Kevin?


----------

